# how long does it take you to change transmission in your 1990 chev 2500 4x4?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well long story short i blew the tranny and i am putting in another one for the second time in the past two months. i bought the truck with blown tranny had to put one in. One i put in was leaking and blew becaus ei wasn't up on the fluid level (i think so at least)

well i have taken out the blown tranny took me 2 hours total.

i am doing it in my garage with only a jack and jack stands, no tranny jack or hoist. just me no helper.

i am going to put wrranty replacement back in today, how long would you assume it will take?

i am guessin about 2 to 3 hours.

now when i called around to see how much it would cost for a shop to do this work for me they said it would take at least 8 hours for a licensed mechanic to do the swap for me. HAHA bull.

If i had a hoist and a tranny jack it would take about 3 to 3 1\2 hours total. out and in and maybe another half hour of fiddling around and putting fluid in.

maybe this is because i have done it recently and know exactly where everything is.

well what is your guys input on this?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

my mech and I did my 98 3500 out and in 5 hours


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

On a lift and with propper tools I just did one took 4 hrs. Some of the transfer case bolts can be a pita. Make sure u have the corect transfer case adaptor gasket.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

If it takes someone 8hrs to change a trans and it doesn't leak so it won't have to be done again 2 months, over twice on now that is 4 hrs change time let alone precious down time on a work truck. I will pay the 8 hrs to have it done right the first time.


----------



## usedcarsinri (Sep 7, 2008)

done one in one of my chevys 1989 3 hours out and in but I didnt mess with the Y-Pipe I sawzalled the pipe and just welded it back in good as new


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well the leak was at the transfer case. i found out that one of the bolt on areas had screwed up i have fixed that problem with some black silicone over the area leaking. still haven't even touch it. i think i might go out and do it now.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well i need a new flywheel i spent 2 hours out there putting the tranny and transfer case together and welding my exhaust and putting lucas into the tranny.


----------



## mnic (Nov 27, 2008)

if you disconnect the trans mount you can move the trans back enough to get to the flywheel bolts with a long handle wrench and of course remove all the trans bell bolts and front and rear drive shafts and probably transfer case shifter also use loc tite when reinstalling the flexplate bolts and make sure the torque convertor is all the way in the trans


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

it's been a few years since i was working in the tranny shop, but it used to take me 45 min to take out a 4x4 chevy trans (in a pit or on a hoist with shop tools and air) and probably about an hour to install and set up. that would be for the first time out, if it was a warranty job for some reason it would be quicker as nothing would be over-tightened or seized. but like i say that was some years ago and i'm probably (ok, definately) not that quick anymore as i don't do them all the time. but that was putting all the required tools on the cart before the job and then having all the tools wiped down and put away afterwards. helps when you do it all the time and know what to expect and need!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

a 30" extension, and a wobble socket get those bellhousing bolts out easily. On the floor - out and in under 3 hours with some beers along the way too. If you had a hoist I agree with KSikkema that its about 2 hours total.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Bit of advice...you might want to have a shop look at the tranny cooler. I just picked up a 92 Suburban with a recently rebuilt tranny but thanks to a blockage in the cooler lines, it was overheated junk before I picked it up. I'd hate for someone to lose a new tranny the same way.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*do yourself a favor and...*

install an aftermarket aux. trans cooler, especially when plowing/ towing- I completely isolated mine from the wimpy one in the stock radiator, and installed the largest treanny cooler I could find- one of the mechs at fullsize chevy.com said that " for every 10 degrees cooler that a 4l60e, ( or 700 r4) runs, it will last approx. another 10 K miles- your tranny will thank you !!! 'Rude Dog


----------

